

Montgomery County parents say new curriculum is ‘one-size-fits-all’ math - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/montgomery-county-parents-say-new-curriculum-20-is-one-size-fits-all-math/2012/12/02/6828d390-3295-11e2-bfd5-e202b6d7b501_story.html

======
byoung2
_But many students were accelerated before they were ready, said Erick Lang,
an assistant superintendent. The pressure had families hiring private tutors
for students who were falling behind and high school math instructors wasting
time reteaching basic material._

I think a lot of ground could be made up with online education outside of the
classroom. With the popularity of MOOCs and digital textbooks on tablets,
students could learn the basics using self-directed online study, and cover
the more advanced topics in class. The challenge with computer-based learning
is largely the same one brought up by these parents - that the same material
is being taught to each student, regardless of ability. I think once you
figure out how to tailor the lesson to each student, online learning could be
a worthwhile supplement to classroom learning.

